

Award-Winning GIFs by Micaël Reynaud Warp Space and Time - Mz
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/06/award-winning-gifs-by-micael-reynaud-warp-space-and-time/

======
Mz
This blows my mind. And one of them gives me a headache. I know it might seem
like fluff by HN standards, but I submitted it because I think some folks will
find this intriguing.

